# Devils Lake Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm temps have slowed the ice building on Devils Lake. Conditions right now 
are 9-14 inches with the smaller bays reporting the better ice. A few people 
are starting to drive vehicles on the smaller bays, but we still don?t 
recommend it. Anglers should stick to atv?s, snowmobiles, or walking. Overall 
walleye fishing?s been pretty good with the bite being best in the early 
morning and evening periods. For walleyes, the better areas have been Military 
and Rocky Points, Doc Hagens, Ft. Totten area, north end of Six Mile, and 
Mission Bay. Anglers are using buckshot rattlespoons, forage minnows, and 
jigging raps tipped with minnows or minnow heads. Sonars and chubby darters 
are also working some. A few perch are being caught around Military Point and 
the Dome/Towers area, but with low numbers overall fishing for them has been 
quite slow. Pike fishing remains good in Wolfords Bay, north end of Six Mile 
Bay, Lake Irvin, and Sweetwater/Morrison lakes. Smelt or herring with tip-ups 
has been the most productive presentation. Good Luck and we wish everyone a 
safe and Happy New Year!!!


----------

